# The Darkroom



## ksmattfish (Oct 7, 2008)

joseph2008 said:


> While darkrooms are the mainstay of serious photographers who use film...



Kodak began introducing automated, daylight processing as early as the first decade of the 20th century.  I'd venture that more than half of the BW film photogs who've ever existed never set foot in a darkroom.  Of those that did, 75% never set foot in a darkroom after high school or college.  99+% of color film photographers have never been in a color darkroom.  For those that have 99% never did again after college.  The vast majority of serious photogs and pros use photo labs, and it's been that way since Eastman introduced film in 1888.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 7, 2008)

Matt,

Maybe you should take the issue up with the possible source of this information: http://letsrenovate.com/basement/darkroom.html

Strangely similar, no?

Best,
Helen


----------



## Steph (Oct 7, 2008)

joseph2008 said:


> Photography                                 darkroom includes cameras, film                                 processing, digital imaging                                 and other equipment for photo                                 development. While darkrooms are the mainstay of serious photographers who use film, they have become unnecessary for many who prefer digital photography and video work.



:scratch: What is your point/question?


----------

